
Show HN: Quanthum – Minimalist Diary and Reputation System for Humanity - yelongren
https://www.quanthum.com/
======
yelongren
Just fixed a bug that prevented registration with GitHub. It should be fine
now. Sorry about that. This is a diary app where you can share your memories
once a day and dedicate them to anyone you care about. At the same time, usage
on the app builds reputation for all human beings, which will, hopefully,
serve as a basis for a larger societal purpose...

------
fiatjaf
I didn't understand it.

~~~
yelongren
I will try to rewrite the copy and make it clearer.

